

Show HN: Promote Your Startup or Project to 30K Daily Readers Cheap - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/indie-promotion/

======
justfane
Can we see some type of analytic; something that shows these stories are
actually getting more than 5,000 views?

------
joesaunders
Looking forward to submitting a project!

------
mjhea0
if it sounds too good to be true...

